# Parfois on trouve de ces trucs (ou : on nous cache tout, on nous dit rien)



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

Ce week end, je me promenais au long du bar, comme à mon habitude lisant ça et là des proses assassines, parfois drôle, parfois touchante, postant de temps en temps (mais pas trop souvent, sinon on fini par devenir un vieux crouton de MacGé  ) une petite refléxion illustrative, quand, au détour d'un clic malencontreux je m'aperçu d'une nouveauté de notre forum bien aimé (on nous cache tout on nous dis rien).
Voilà que maintenant (en tout cas pour ce que j'en sais...) on peut poster un commentaire sur chacun des membres et que donc on  peu lire les dits commentaires pour enfin connaître (ouf...) ceux et celles qui nous apprécient et ceux et celles qui nous détestent et, par la même occasion, dans ce nouvel espace, le leur rendre bien... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

Oui... Les membres du cercle ont été les beta-testeurs de cette option... :love:


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Ah oui tiens c'est vrai, je ne t'avais pas commenté.
> :love: :love: :love:




Je n'ai moi même commenté personne... encore, mais je pense que très prochainement une salve va partir...  




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Les membres du cercle ont été les beta-testeurs de cette option... :love:



Ce qui a permis à certain d'être les premiers à faire des commentaires....


----------



## valoriel (14 Novembre 2005)

Pour avoir des commentaires, c'est ici qu'on s'inscrit alors?  :love: :love:


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2005)

ah la vache! j'avais même pas vu.... je me suis précipité voir les commentaires postés sur mon compte!

merci à ceux qui trouvent que je débloque et que je sens le cramé!  :rose:  

Vous savez ce qu'elle vous dit la Pima dona à la COURONNE RIDICULE ?


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai moi même commenté personne... encore, mais je pense que très prochainement une salve va partir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme ça, tu sauras enfin pourquoi les gens ne t'aiment pas, mais c'est pas grave:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui a permis à certain d'être les premiers à faire des commentaires....



... Comme dirait le père Spicasse


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir des commentaires, c'est ici qu'on s'inscrit alors?  :love: :love:



L'inscription est totomatike:rateau: 



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez ce qu'elle vous dit la Prima dona à la COURONNE RIDICULE ?



Mheu non elle est pas ridicule ta couronne.... 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, tu sauras enfin pourquoi les gens ne t'aiment pas, mais c'est pas grave:love:



Tu sais bien que l'essentiel pour moi est qu'ils ne m'aiment pas et non pas les raisons pour lesquelles ils ne m'aiment pas, on va pas commencer à s'emmerder sur les détails... 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Comme dirait le père Spicasse


Pour une fois que je crée une discussion


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir des commentaires, c'est ici qu'on s'inscrit alors?  :love: :love:


valo toujours prêt à tester les nouveautés de ce genre


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

Grognon ! 

Ah merde c'est pas ici ton profil ?


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Grognon !
> 
> Ah merde c'est pas ici ton profil ?




Non, pas du tout, , et puis je ne suis pas tout le temps grognon, juste y'a des trucs qui m'énervent parfois et j'ai un peu de mal à faire "comme si".


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

Pas tout le temps, mais souvent. Et c'est pas moi qui le dit 



PS : j'en profite.. tu me devrais pas toujours un coup à boire par hasard ? :mouais: Avec les intérêts, achète quelques bouteilles


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

[MODE=Couillon de base] Et on les voit comment les éventuels commentaires sur soi ???? [\MODE]


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout le temps, mais souvent. Et c'est pas moi qui le dit



Qui, qui, qui... 





> PS : j'en profite.. tu me devrais pas toujours un coup à boire par hasard ? :mouais: Avec les intérêts, achète quelques bouteilles



C'est vrai , très vrai, bon, il faut dire qu'on te vois pas beaucoup ces derniers temps (c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs...):love:




			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=Couillon de base] Et on les voit comment les éventuels commentaires sur soi ???? [\MODE]


Va dans ton profil et u pourras visualiser tout ça comme indiquer dans le post de départ


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Novembre 2005)

*C'est pas bientôt fini*
vos histoires de famille là ?


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas bientôt fini*
> vos histoires de famille là ?



mais c'est une grande famille ici...:rateau:


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas bientôt fini*
> vos histoires de famille là ?


 
Ben c'est pas ici qu'on se fait des amis ?


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

tu me comptes, pour le nombre de bouteilles, je ferai un saut, c'est pas bien loin de chez moi...


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Va dans ton profil et u pourras visualiser tout ça comme indiquer dans le post de départ


Ah oui, c'est pour ça que je ne voyais rien, je n'ai pas de commentaire.
Etrange fonction, ces commentaires, à mi chemin entre le post et le MP...


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu me comptes, pour le nombre de bouteilles, je ferai un saut, c'est pas bien loin de chez moi...



Y'a plus rien, on ferme, merci, au revoir, respectez la vie sexuelle des employés SVP


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

En même temps vous avez tous déménagé les montpelliérains, et... comme on me cache tout, on me dit rien...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Novembre 2005)

*Tous des snobinards ces Montpelliérains*
Moi, j'ai le bon goût d'être nîmois, moi


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Novembre 2005)

Le mieux est d'etre compiegnois, les bus sont gratuits :love:


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En même temps vous avez tous déménagé les montpelliérains, et... comme on me cache tout, on me dit rien...



Ben tiens, on a pas encore fait la crémaillère, mais ça ne saurait tarder, et bien sûr tu es invitée 




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tous des snobinards ces Montpelliérains*
> Moi, j'ai le bon goût d'être nîmois, moi



C'est vrai qu'ils ont bon goût les nimois....


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

Surtout lui, avec ce qu'il absorbe comme bonnes choses :love:
Encore deux ou trois ans et sera à point. Je vous le présenterai, pour l'instant je garde tout pour moi !


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Surtout lui, avec ce qu'il absorbe comme bonnes choses :love:
> Encore deux ou trois ans et sera à point. Je vous le présenterai, pour l'instant je garde tout pour moi !




Tu vois tu nous caches tout


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

Juste un _saint_ que vous ne sauriez voir ..


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ...
> C'est vrai qu'ils ont bon goût les nimois....



Souvent, ils ont quand même un arrière goût de morue, enfin, j'me comprends.... :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Juste un _saint_ que vous ne sauriez voir ..



Par contre, si vraiment tu insistes...


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ce week end, je me promenais au long du bar, comme à mon habitude lisant ça et là des proses assassines, parfois drôle, parfois touchante, postant de temps en temps (mais pas trop souvent, sinon on fini par devenir un vieux crouton de MacGé  ) une petite refléxion illustrative, quand, au détour d'un clic malencontreux je m'aperçu d'une nouveauté de notre forum bien aimé (on nous cache tout on nous dis rien).
> Voilà que maintenant (en tout cas pour ce que j'en sais...) on peut poster un commentaire sur chacun des membres et que donc on peu lire les dits commentaires pour enfin connaître (ouf...) ceux et celles qui nous apprécient et ceux et celles qui nous détestent et, par la même occasion, dans ce nouvel espace, le leur rendre bien... :love:



Tu as même le droit de virer les commentaires...  





			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, ils ont quand même un arrière goût de morue, enfin, j'me comprends.... :rateau:



... tartinée sur une belle tranche de pain frais légèrement toastée...  la morue sait se faire désirer...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as même le droit de virer les commentaires...







alor je vais virer celui de sonny


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... tartinée sur une belle tranche de pain frais légèrement toastée...  la morue sait se faire désirer...  :rateau:




Certes...:love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as même le droit de virer les commentaires...


c'est nul 

le mieux c'est de les éditer  :rose:


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, si vraiment tu insistes...



J'aurais du mal à rivaliser


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ce week end, je me promenais au long du bar, comme à mon habitude lisant ça et là des proses assassines, parfois drôle, parfois touchante, postant de temps en temps (mais pas trop souvent, sinon on fini par devenir un vieux crouton de MacGé  ) une petite refléxion illustrative, quand, au détour d'un clic malencontreux je m'aperçu d'une nouveauté de notre forum bien aimé (on nous cache tout on nous dis rien).
> Voilà que maintenant (en tout cas pour ce que j'en sais...) on peut poster un commentaire sur chacun des membres et que donc on peu lire les dits commentaires pour enfin connaître (ouf...) ceux et celles qui nous apprécient et ceux et celles qui nous détestent et, par la même occasion, dans ce nouvel espace, le leur rendre bien... :love:



Si tu te promenais à l'accueil de temps en temps, tu aurais pu tomber sur ça. 
Heu, sinon, où est-ce que tu m'as rendu un truc ?


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te promenais à l'accueil de temps en temps, tu aurais pu tomber sur ça.
> Heu, sinon, où est-ce que tu m'as rendu un truc ?




Certes...


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te promenais à l'accueil de temps en temps, tu aurais pu tomber sur ça.
> Heu, sinon, où est-ce que tu m'as rendu un truc ?




Si à chaque fois qu'on va dans le bar il faut passer par l'acceuil, alors là  

Sinon pour le rendu, j'ai dis que j'allais le faire, pas que je l'avais fait




			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais du mal à rivaliser



Dommage ça avait l'air bien parti votre concours...


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)

On peut faire un concours du nomobre de commentaires, mais c'est toujours SM qui gagne.


----------



## dool (14 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire un concours du nomobre de commentaires, mais c'est toujours SM qui gagne.



Et dire que je cherchais désespérement ce que voulais dire "nomobre" au find fond de mon pti crâne !  pouyouyouyouuuu....faut que j'arrête le rezba moi ! :rateau:


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire un concours du nomobre de commentaires, mais c'est toujours SM qui gagne.






 :rateau:


----------



## dool (14 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



hey t'arrête toi ! 

COPITEUSE !


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire un concours du nomobre de commentaires, mais c'est toujours SM qui gagne.


 Tout dépend de tes critères de comptage!... 
 En commentaires reçus, je crois aussi qu'il va gagner, mais en *commentaires rédigés*, j'ai mes chances!...


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)

ah en commentaires rédigés, tu fais la course en tête !


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

Et en cachotteries, qui gagnerait ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et en cachotteries, qui gagnerait ?




moi perso je gagne en :love:


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

Fais gaffe, j'ai entamé une poursuite :love:


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, j'ai entamé une poursuite :love:




Ah, ça devient intéressant là


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

Quelque chose à dire la tortue ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Rien ne sert de courir, tout ça...


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne sert de courir, tout ça...




pour éviter la pluie.........


----------



## joanes (15 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose à dire la tortue ?




Tant de choses à dire  , mais tu sais que j'ai toujours su rester discret


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tant de choses à dire  , mais tu sais que j'ai toujours su rester discret



hophophop, moi je crois que je vais continuer de faire l'anguille...


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2005)

Un vrai zoo ici 

Tiens j'ai croisé une carpe en scooter ce matin


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

Une carpe ? Bougon comme il est parfois, j'aurais dit brochet.
Ou alors tu parlais de l'autre tanche ??


----------



## joanes (15 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai zoo ici
> 
> Tiens j'ai croisé une carpe en scooter ce matin



Hop, hop, hop, hop, oula, oula, oula 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une carpe ? Bougon comme il est parfois, j'aurais dit brochet.
> Ou alors tu parlais de l'autre tanche ??



Ho, hé, qu'est ce qu'il a Eddy Merckx, il a oublié son vélo


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

Une carpe sourde aussi


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une carpe sourde aussi



ça sent le reproche ici...


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

Pas du tout, juste un constat  P't'être que c'était une carpe ipodée, tout simplement  p't'être que j'avais ma cape d'invisibilité aussi..


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, juste un constat  P't'être que c'était une carpe ipodée, tout simplement  p't'être que j'avais ma cape d'invisibilité aussi..



Où ça, quand ça???


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

A l'heure du slalom spécial rue st guilhem  Tu t'entraines déjà pour la saison ?


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure du slalom spécial rue st guilhem  Tu t'entraines déjà pour la saison ?




Je croyais que la saison avait déjà commencée


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure du slalom spécial rue st guilhem  Tu t'entraines déjà pour la saison ?



Ah, mais c'est normal qu'il fasse la carpe, à cette heure et à cet endroit. Faut être hyper concentré : entre les piquets à rotules, les marmottes, les chamois, les skidoo et les gros cons en 4x4, y'a du danger de partout !


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Novembre 2005)

pas besoin d'entrainement, il est toujours prêt pour le géant Mercedes-Benz à quitsbüehl, ou kitsbulle, ou je sais pas moi...


----------



## queenlucia (16 Novembre 2005)

dis turtle tu oublieras pas de mettre ton casque tout de même !


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Novembre 2005)

aaah, te voila toi...


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'entrainement, il est toujours prêt pour le géant Mercedes-Benz à quitsbüehl, ou kitsbulle, ou je sais pas moi...



Lui ? Il sait rien qu'avoir les pieds en travers de la pente. 
Et c'est Quiche-Bull. Mais on dit Ouiche.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> dis turtle tu oublieras pas de mettre ton casque tout de même !



Ah ben tiens, manquait plus qu'un tamagoshi !


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

Ben j'croyais que c'était un fil private :hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'croyais que c'était un fil private :hein:



mais si, tu la connais aussi...


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lui ? Il sait rien qu'avoir les pieds en travers de la pente.
> Et c'est Quiche-Bull. Mais on dit Ouiche.



je trouve que le rose de tes étoiles, ça fait un peu ... :rateau:


----------



## queenlucia (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'croyais que c'était un fil private :hein:



ouais c'est ça ! suis au bon endroit donc.............


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que le rose de tes étoiles, ça fait un peu ... :rateau:


toi, mon pote ou pas, je vais t'apprendre le respect sur mes terres, si tu continues


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Novembre 2005)

Oui, d'accord, pardon, je ne le referais plus, juré, promis. 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'croyais que c'était un fil private :hein:



Chic, chic, on joue aux devinettes ?

Allez, je te la fais en charade :

Ton fils n'utilise plus mon premier pour faire pipi.
Etonnament, il a encore pourtant un deuxième à barreaux.
Il tire beaucoup sur "son" troisième, c'est l'âge.

Mon tout, ben mon tout c'est queenlucia.


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben dis donc on se croirait à la maison ici:rateau:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben dis donc on se croirait à la maison ici:rateau:



Quasi. Tu me passerais pas une bière, tu dois en avoir dans le frigo. :rateau:


----------



## queenlucia (16 Novembre 2005)

mais qu'elle est joli cette charade chéri !!! MMUUMMM............


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quasi. Tu me passerais pas une bière, tu dois en avoir dans le frigo. :rateau:




Oui, en effet, je suis même en train d'en boire une


----------



## queenlucia (16 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet, je suis même en train d'en boire une



et tu me ferais pas une petite vodka limoncello dont tu as le secret ??? siteplé.............


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Oh p'tain, ça me fait penser que j'ai plus de limoncello !


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> et tu me ferais pas une petite vodka limoncello dont tu as le secret ??? siteplé.............




ç'aurait été avec plaisir, mais là je n'en ai plus  , la vieille m'a tout bu :afraid:


----------



## queenlucia (16 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ç'aurait été avec plaisir, mais là je n'en ai plus  , la vieille m'a tout bu :afraid:



c'est pas trés gentil de l'appeler la vieille...........
C'est pas ton genre de tenir de pareils propos pourtant  !!


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trés gentil de l'appeler la vieille...........
> C'est pas ton genre de tenir de pareils propos pourtant  !!




Moi, jamais !!!


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Ouais, je vais te dénoncer. Comme ça, je vais me refaire une image auprès de la vieille sur ton dos.


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je vais te dénoncer. Comme ça, je vais me refaire une image auprès de la vieille sur ton dos.



N'hésites pas,mais c'est pas gagné


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

M'en fous. Je vois mon filleul plus souvent qu'elle voit son petit-fils.


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous. Je vois mon filleul plus souvent qu'elle voit son petit-fils.



Faut dire que t'es juste un peu moins pénible qu'elle


----------



## queenlucia (16 Novembre 2005)

mais vous allez la laisser trankile la vieille !! pauvrette !! 
elle se donne du mal quand même !!!


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2005)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> mais vous allez la laisser trankile la vieille !! pauvrette !!
> elle se donne du mal quand même !!!




Ah bon


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

Forcément  Pourtant je le sais qu'on me cache tout qu'on me dit rien.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Elle était pas belle ma charade ?! :rateau:


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

si, si.

Putain mais qu'est ce que je fous là moi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*Bon, ce soir, vous me ferez le plaisir*
de vous retrouver devant un verre de Beaujolais nouveau plutôt que de flooder...


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, ce soir, vous me ferez le plaisir*
> de vous retrouver devant un verre de Beaujolais nouveau plutôt que de flooder...



Ho ben dis donc, pour une fois. Et puis, avec 0,92 messages par jour on ne peut pas dire que je sois le plus grand ffloodeur de MacGé, non plus hein  

Sinon pour le beaujolais, ce soir ce sera plutôt Galaxy to Galaxy, Los Hermanos et laurent Garnier......


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben dis donc, pour une fois. Et puis, avec 0,92 messages par jour on ne peut pas dire que je sois le plus grand ffloodeur de MacGé, non plus hein
> 
> Sinon pour le beaujolais, ce soir ce sera plutôt Galaxy to Galaxy, Los Hermanos et laurent Garnier......



plutôt??? c'est pas le chien de Mickey???


----------



## queenlucia (17 Novembre 2005)

ah la la !! quel déconneur ................


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*What a surprise !*
je ne savais pas que tu habitais chez moi Queenlucia


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Novembre 2005)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> ah la la !! quel déconneur ................



Tu sais, c'est bon de rire parfois...


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

juste pour le relancer, parce que ça fait double emploi avec le Chat'....


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2006)

Juste pour dire à la tortue bleue que sa boite à mp est pleine...


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Avril 2006)

et que c'est un gros c**


----------



## joanes (11 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire à la tortue bleue que sa boite à mp est pleine...




Et la tienne donc....   :love: :love:


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2006)

Mais vide-la au lieu de dire des conneries ! 

(excusez nous, la tortue est toujours un peu lente...)


----------



## joanes (11 Avril 2006)

Aiè aiè, c'est fait   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Ca va, on vous dérange pas?


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2006)

C'est combien de fois le poids du fil pour lester au fait ? _Pour les vieux et les enfants je sais mais pour les _thread_ pas moyen de me souvenir _


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2006)

Pour lester un fil, c'est super compliqué. 
D'abord, au bout du fil, tu fais une boucle.
Dans cette boucle, tu passes un autre fil.
A une extrémité du fil, tu attaches une boule de plomb de 10 kilos.
A l'autre extrémité du fil, tu attaches une boule de bois d'un kilo.
Ensuite, tu dois lacher les deux boules, et répondre à la question : les deux boules vont-elles tomber plus vite maintenant qu'elles sont attachées ensemble.

Si tu trouves la réponse, tu peux arriver à lester le fil.
Sinon, le mini-chat languedocien reste ouvert à intervalles périodiques et irréguliers. C'est une loi physique.


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2006)

Et on n'est pas si bavards que ça tu noteras Nephou 

Mais s'il faut ouvrir un fil dans rendez vous, pas de pbs


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2006)

Et en même temps, c'est une tradition régionale, d'occuper l'espace public, au lieu de se cacher dans des caveaux ou des greniers.
Ça s'appelle le théorème de l'apéro.


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Avril 2006)

tu imagines, dans le 78, keski peuvent y connaitre à l'apéro???
il y pleut tout le temps, et quand il pleut pas, l'air est pollué... c'est normal qu'il soit agacé, par ailleurs, on va le boire sur quelle terrasse celui d'aujourd'hui???
allez, bises, @ tout'


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai une pelletée de mômes à occuper cet après-midi (genre mon fils et ses terreurs de potes), donc je serais au Comptoir.


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2006)

Ah ben je vois !!!   

ça, plus les chansons qu'il me chante le we, le dossier commence à s'épaissir..

J'appelle la PMI tout de suite ?


----------



## joanes (12 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je vois !!!
> 
> ça, plus les chansons qu'il me chante le we, le dossier commence à s'épaissir..
> 
> J'appelle la PMI tout de suite ?




T'as la ligne directe


----------



## queenlucia (13 Avril 2006)

Hé bé !! regardez moi cette belle brochette !! 
C'est bien ...... tout le monde est là !!!! 
Vraiment c'est super !! 

ppppffffff.............


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> T'as la ligne directe



Ça y'est, voilà qu'il reparle de sa belle-mère... :rollleyes:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Avril 2006)

secrètement, il doit en être fou... :rateau:


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça y'est, voilà qu'il reparle de sa belle-mère... :rollleyes:



Finalement je vais m'abstenir  Et suivre un bon vieux dicton sur les maux et le moindre. Quoique, j'aurais pu dire les mots aussi


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je vais m'abstenir  Et suivre un bon vieux dicton sur les maux et le moindre. Quoique, j'aurais pu dire les mots aussi



J'arrive pas à te suivre. Mais je pense beaucoup à la jolie-maman que j'ai eu.


----------



## joanes (14 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> secrètement, il doit en être fou... :rateau:




Oui mais alors secrétement, secrétement, secrétement


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Avril 2006)

fichtre, tu démarres tôt toi, non, je disais ça parce que : de la haine à l'amour... tout ça, tout ça...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2006)

*C'est un fil*
Montpelliéro-Montpelliérain ici ?


----------



## joanes (14 Avril 2006)

Mouaif. On en parlera ce soir à la maison    
 
:rateau: :rateau:




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est un fil*
> Montpelliéro-Montpelliérain ici ?



C'est ça oui, cher Monsieur qui peut pas traverser le Vidourle parce que il a un truc et qu'il peut pas venir excusez moi pardon   
  

Enfin, c'est Mado qu'est déçue


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est un fil*
> Montpelliéro-Montpelliérain ici ?



... Sudiste Team se désintègre...!!!


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi ?

Au contraire non ?


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Y'a pas pire qu'un montpelliérain, hormis ptet 3 ou 4 ensemble...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça oui, cher Monsieur qui peut pas traverser le Vidourle parce que il a un truc




*J'y peux rien moi*
si mon chef d'équipe Nîmo-Nîmois a conspiré pour changer mes horaires parce qu'il aime pas les Montpelliérains


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Sudiste Team se désintègre...!!!




*Les montpelliérains ?*
Tous aussi mégalo les uns les autres que Georges Frèche !


----------



## y&b (14 Avril 2006)

...


			
				citation de sa pensée a dit:
			
		

> sans commentaire : habite entre montpellier et nîmes



 :rateau:


----------



## joanes (14 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Sudiste Team se désintègre...!!!




Jamais Madame   :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les montpelliérains ?*
> Tous aussi mégalo les uns les autres que Georges Frèche !



Pas français, cette construction de phrase. Je sais bien qu'on peut difficilement reprocher des béances syntaxiques à un rébroussié, mais quand même, t'es que d'adoption.
Pis tu veux qu'on parle de Bousquet ?


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

En même temps, dans un match Nimes - Montpellier, j'ai jamais vu Nimes gagner... Allez Castelnau !!


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas français, cette construction de phrase. Je sais bien qu'on peut difficilement reprocher des béances syntaxiques à un rébroussié, mais quand même, t'es que d'adoption.
> Pis tu veux qu'on parle de Bousquet ?


Pfff, je suis sûre qu'il a même pas connu la grande époque de la Chemiserie 

Tiens Dan, j'ai trouvé que ça, met tes lunettes


----------

